# Incredible Detail - 5 days on a (new) Ferrari 458 Italia



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I keep planning to use facebook and twitter more and plan to do from now! So thought I'd start off this post with a link to these:

Facebook

Twitter

OK so on with the detail. I've previously detailed a good few cars for this customer - some of which can be seen on Detailing World (F430 & 911 turbo) - so have been discussing and looking forward to doing this car for some time.

With the benfit of the internet I looked up a few previous details on 458s and had a rough idea of what I would be in for...

Here's a few before pictures of the paintwork:














































Some after pictures


















































































You can view the full write up on my blog here -Ferrari 458 Detailing

Questions, comments, etc welcomed.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Just noticed Chris Z4 reading the thread and forgot to say thanks a lot for your help regarding jacking the car up etc.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice fella, been looking out for this one:thumb:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Fantastic work mate.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic job on a great car. I really am shocked at the state it was in when handed over. Especially the scratches etc, I think I would have been having stern words with the dealer about that.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Stunning car, amazing what a dealer will do to a car, whatever its cost!

whats this in the back ground??

http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad43/IncredibleDetail/458/interior/DSC05193a.jpg


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Stunning car, amazing what a dealer will do to a car, whatever its cost!
> 
> whats this in the back ground??
> 
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad43/IncredibleDetail/458/interior/DSC05193a.jpg


That's the dash! :lol:

I think it is one seater children's car. :thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work and the 458 now looks a NEW CAR. :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work mate. Its not a suprise to see a new ferrari in the state. 

What did you use when you polished it?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

It always surprise me when someone spend 100k for car but can't keep it in good condition ...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Alzak said:


> It always surprise me when someone spend 100k for car but can't keep it in good condition ...


277000€ here in Portugal including the same "finish"


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing finish mate. Just out of interest did the owner manage to recover any of your costs from the dealer? I'd have been demanding that they pay for your services if it was me - that level of prep on a car that costs a quarter of a million quid is just plain criminal!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone



Chris_Z4 said:


> Very nice fella, been looking out for this one:thumb:


Thanks for sending me that pic of the car on the ramp. Much appreciated. Decided best to leave the wheels on :thumb:



ozzy said:


> Stunning car, amazing what a dealer will do to a car, whatever its cost!
> 
> whats this in the back ground??
> 
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad43/IncredibleDetail/458/interior/DSC05193a.jpg


Toy F1 car.



Racer said:


> Superb Work and the 458 now looks a NEW CAR. :thumb:


Thanks. Yeah it now looks like a new car should. Hope you enjoy the one you're doing / done :buffer:



paddy328 said:


> Top work mate. Its not a suprise to see a new ferrari in the state.
> 
> What did you use when you polished it?


I expected it to be not great never expected it to be this bad. His F430 was in better condition and it was almost 6 years old (although only had a few thousand miles on it). It was corrected with 3.02 and 105 on and finished with final finish all via rotary on a mix of 3m pads.



Alzak said:


> It always surprise me when someone spend 100k for car but can't keep it in good condition ...


I'm guessing you just looked at the pictures . The car was brand new and had not being touched by the owner at all. It cost a wee bit more than 100k.



benji330i said:


> Amazing finish mate. Just out of interest did the owner manage to recover any of your costs from the dealer? I'd have been demanding that they pay for your services if it was me - that level of prep on a car that costs a quarter of a million quid is just plain criminal!


It's hard to say where most of the scratches came from. Can't really say it was all down to the dealer. Also what I posted was only half of it. I've done loads of new cars at dearlerships and a lot of them have had quite a few scratches despite having never been touched by the dealer (wrapping still on etc).

Most of the problems were at the factory. It would be a waste of the customer's time trying to rocover any costs. Also despite this being in not the best conidtion, it wasn't the end of the world really. The customer was still excited to have his new Ferrari that he'd been waiting years for and knew I'd be able to sort it out.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Racer 
Superb Work and the 458 now looks a NEW CAR. 
Thanks. Yeah it now looks like a new car should. Hope you enjoy the one you're doing / done 

Yes its fun to drive it but its very sad to see the crappy finish it has from new...
This one has almost 10000 kms but with the "original" finish :lol:

ps: i will remove the original finish , and again what a superb work you did on the 458


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I walk the dog just behind this guys house lol


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Racer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Racer
> Superb Work and the 458 now looks a NEW CAR.
> Thanks. Yeah it now looks like a new car should. Hope you enjoy the one you're doing / done
> ...


Yeah I don't think the 10000kms would make much difference to the finish.

You got to drive it?! I got to drive it too but not far (in to the garage :lol

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great job, amazing car
:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks

Customer mentioned to me that Alex Salmond (Scotland's first minister for those that don't know) had his picture taken quite a few times with the car at a recent event and that there was a picture of it in the sun. Not the best picture really but it's there 










:lol:


----------

